
Tencent sues critics in clampdown on reputational damage - jmsflknr
https://www.ft.com/content/8ff662fe-c4b3-11e9-a8e9-296ca66511c9
======
varjag
Looking forward to mainland enthusiasts' spin on this one.

Another illustration that the only innovation PRC tech brings to the table is
new ways to punish people.

